
Show HN: Bash script to check if any Git repo has uncommitted changes - madprops
https://gist.github.com/madprops/a94a977e32ba7602f4cdef46e67bf8a8
======
lourot
Hi :) I guess your script will grow over time because soon you'll want to
detect also unpushed and stashed changes.

Before you reinvent this wheel, there is already a tool doing exactly that:
[https://github.com/brandon-rhodes/uncommitted](https://github.com/brandon-
rhodes/uncommitted)

(Disclaimer: I wrote a large part of it)

